# economybookings.com



## czar (Jan 27, 2013)

Just wanted to post my experience (so far) with economybookings.com.  We are headed to the Sheraton Vistana for President's Week, and after looking at rental car prices through multiple sites (Priceline, Hotwire, Amex, rental agencies, etc.), we were trying to decide whether it was worth it or not given how expensive it would be.  We needed a mid-sive SUV or larger, or, preferably, a minivan, for the 5 of us.  We were looking at $500-$700+ for the week.  

As I was about to give up, I ran across this website: economybookings.com.  We got a minivan for the week for $320 - $60 deposit (included a separate $10 optional cancellation fee) and balance at the counter of $270, TAXES INCLUDED.  I was fairly skeptical given the price and that I'd never heard of the service.  Additionally, like Hotwire, you don't see the name of the rental agency.  I decided to take a chance and try it, using my Amex, thinking I paid for cancellation and had Amex as a backup.  I got an email saying that economybookings was verifying the avaiability of the car, which I figured meant it was a bait and switch; however, about 2 hours later, I received a confirmation email that our minivan was reserved through Dollar, on-site airport (i.e., no shuttle) for the dates and agreed upon amount.  There was also a Dollar-specific reservation code, and when I went onto Dollar's website, the reservation popped up, and I was able to attach it to my Dollar Express account.  So it looks completely legit and the details match exactly with what I was offered.  I can't understand how it's so much cheaper other than that this is a European booking site (the $60 charge was to an address in Riga), so perhaps they have access to different rates.  Anyway YMMV, but I thought it couldn't hurt to share this info.

Happy Travels!


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 28, 2013)

Anther good company for domestic rentals is
autoslash.com


----------



## trotter (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Czar- 
I have completed my car rental with economybookings.com earlier today and I come to realize it was indeed a bait and switch. I have paid the full amount since my reservations is only for one day. 
I have received an email that my "request" still needs to be processed & I should hear back within 2 days whether the car is available. My car is reserved for the after tomorrow. 
I have attempted to call the company's different offices, as well as BookingBuddy (where Economybookings.com was featured) & its holding company and was not able to get any representative on the line.  
I proceeded to write an email to EconomyBookings.com CCing different consumer protection organizations. I refuse to be a victim to a bait and switch scam. I have agreed to pay a set price for a specific car that appeared as available at a certain date at a specified location. 
EconomyBookings.com are obliged to provide exactly that. 
If EconomyBookings.com refuse to rectify the matter, I intend to take this further, along with other customers that were wronged by EconomyBookings.com (very easy to find these days), to not only file official complaints with Better Business Bureau and other agencies, but to voice our complaints online, on social media sites, in a way that will not only cause them a PR headache, that their affiliates- car rentals, travel sites etc. will run away from EconomyBookings.com like they would run from a wild fire. 
In any case- best luck to you with your order. Please let us know how it turned out for you. I will try and do the same.


----------



## bdmauk (Feb 26, 2013)

*yay or nay*

interested in how this turned out for both czar and trotter


----------



## czar (May 28, 2013)

bdmauk said:


> interested in how this turned out for both czar and trotter



Sorry, missed this question.  Worked out perfectly for me.  As I mentioned in my first post, Dollar had all of the info, and since I signed up as a Dollar o member, we did not even have to go to the rentail counter - walked right out of the ariport in Orlando and only had to stop to check the screen to see which spot our car was in, paperwork checked upon exit.  On the return, easy-peasy, no extra charges or anything.  Would definiltey use economybookings again.


----------

